# does anyone use magnetic car mount?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I heard its not safe.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

I do. Love them. I doubt I'll ever go back to the other kinds.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Magnetic in the a/c vent, works great in my Civic.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love my magnet mount. Would never use anything else.


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

How would it not be safe? That's simply not true. I have two, one on my AC vent for my phone (which is amazingly awesome, got it from amazon for under $10), and one for my tablet mounted behind the passenger seat. Never fallen off... And I have tested it's limits. Still hasn't fallen


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I use one that has a attaches to the dash by suction cup. I did have to double up on the metal on my phone to connect to it though I put a piece inside the case and attached a piece to the case. Had some slippage initially but that solved the problem for me now only problem I have is the suction cup gives out every once in a while so I have to check it every day just to make sure.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I used one with my previous phone, but my new phone is a little heavier (and perhaps the case is a little thicker) so it did not seem as secure. I purchased a new mount that clamps it and I love it. It's very secure and I can put the phone into the holder and connect the power with one hand. The only downside is that it sits a little lower and somewhat obstructs the view of the stereo display.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How is it safe to use a magnet on your phone? For the same reason it isn't safe to put a magnet on your computer


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I use a Cd mount one, very stable and easy to use phone.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I use a CD mount holder also. I think when he says "magnet" he means the connection between the phone and the holder.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How is it safe to use a magnet on your phone? For the same reason it isn't safe to put a magnet on your computer


Phones use solid state memory for storage, so they are not affected by magnets.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hugo said:


> Phones use solid state memory for storage, so they are not affected by magnets.


Even computers with a spinning platter aren't affected by consumer magnets anymore. The days of magnets being unsafe around computers passed with the days of the 3.5" floppies.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

It's totally safe. I was reading an article about some people that the magnet was affecting the phone compass and giving wrong driving directions on Iphones. I've been using a magnetic mount for my phone for the last 3 months and I love it, will never go back.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Lapetak said:


> It's totally safe. I was reading an article about some people that the magnet was affecting the phone compass and giving wrong driving directions on Iphones. I've been using a magnetic mount for my phone for the last 3 months and I love it, will never go back.


Could well be about the iPhone magnet, because that is a problem I do suffer until the software reorients itself with direction of travel.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I use a CD mount, magnetic phone holder. Magnets are super strong. There's about 6 [neodymium] magnets in the mount. The best investment ever.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DocT said:


> I use a CD mount, magnetic phone holder. Magnets are super strong. There's about 6 [neodymium] magnets in the mount. The best investment ever.


I saw those, sucks that they are doing away with cd players in cars now thats a good setup I think.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I saw those, sucks that they are doing away with cd players in cars now thats a good setup I think.


Yeah. The way my CD is situated, the upper half of my phone is in front of the AC vent. Air keeps my phone cool. I hate vent mounts.

But you need to keep in mind where the CD slot is located. If too low on the dash, then the phone/mount may interfere with the gear shift.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I use the Anker magnet mount. I really like the concept but it is not meant for bigger phones. I have the Iphone 7 plus and the mount gradually slides off after 1-2 hours. I find myself pushing it back in pretty frequently.


----------



## Rabankroll (Mar 9, 2017)

Never had a problem with my heavy phone and magnetic mount.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I heard its not safe.


Not safe for what? I hold a Samsung Galaxy Tab with a single magnetic mount. It goes nowhere.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I saw those, sucks that they are doing away with cd players in cars now thats a good setup I think.





DocT said:


> I use a CD mount, magnetic phone holder. Magnets are super strong. There's about 6 [neodymium] magnets in the mount. The best investment ever.


I loved using my CD Magnet Mount in m 2013 Sonata but when I changed to the CTS, the CD is low that the mount would hit the gear shift plus it would have been a bit too low. I ended up taking the circle magnet mount from the CD mount and attached it directly to the console. Perfect placement.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I loved using my CD Magnet Mount in m 2013 Sonata but when I changed to the CTS, the CD is low that the mount would hit the gear shift plus it would have been a bit too low. I ended up taking the circle magnet mount from the CD mount and attached it directly to the console. Perfect placement.


I used to use a Nite Ize magnetic ball mount attached to my dash on my 2013 CTS. I use a Wuteku dash ball mount on my current ATS. Dash ball mounts are where it's at. Unfortunately, the places to mount it are very, very limited in the ATS compared to the previous gen CTS.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> I used to use a Nite Ize magnetic ball mount attached to my dash on my 2013 CTS. I use a Wuteku dash ball mount on my current ATS. Dash ball mounts are where it's at. Unfortunately, the places to mount it are very, very limited in the ATS compared to the previous gen CTS.












Best thing is, it doesn't even look like a mount when not in use.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Best thing is, it doesn't even look like a mount when not in use.


Sweet.

I considered mounting on the clock but I liked the clock. I see you use an iPad. I personally don't like to drop my eyes down that low. I'll take a picture of my setup in my ATS when my camera batteries are done recharging.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Here's my setup.










What the passenger sees:










The phone looks like it's just floating there. Between the HUD and the phone mounted where it is, I rarely have to drop my eyes below the upper rim of the steering wheel. Just about the only time is when I change music, which I do on the instrument cluster display using the steering wheel controls. I do not like looking lower than that.

I notice with your setup that you likely have a magnet attached directly to the iPad. Or is it attached to a case? On my setup, I have a metal plate between my phone and the phone case. The magnet is on the ball. I used to have a magnet stickied onto my phone in my previous setup with Nite-Ize and a phone with a magnet came in handy sometimes, but I prefer my phone not to have any protrusions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> Here's my setup.
> 
> What the passenger sees:
> 
> ...


Clean setup!

I'm a stickler for symmetry and I hate having devices above the wheel as it screams "I'm an Uber driver!"

That's why I like having the tablet where it is, although I have seen people convert their built in navigation that pops out to be a tablet. I never use it since built in navigation is useless with Uber.

Yes, the circle you see over the clock is just the magnet part of this, the mount that connects the circle magnet to the cd cradle slides right off:










It came with two steel plates, one with sticky back one without. The one with sticky back I attached to my tablet, which has no case. I don't like cases. The one without the sticky back I placed in the back of my LG V20 battery cover (it has a removable battery)


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Clean setup!
> 
> I'm a stickler for symmetry and I hate having devices above the wheel as it screams "I'm an Uber driver!"
> 
> ...


Hehe. I don't know how many times I've heard, "This is an Uber?" or "That's an Uber?!?" from people. The other day, I delivered two people to a fund raising event into a crowd and when friends of the pax asked if they got a new car, they responded that they took an Uber. To which I heard that exact phrase, "That's an Uber???" The last thing that people think when they see my tricked out red on red Cadillac, is "Uber." Not that there's anything wrong with being an Uber driver.

Personally, I don't like taking my hands off the wheel. I got that drilled into me at every rally and performance driving school. Besides which, if you look at the pic, I drive a manual.  I got used to my navigation being there in my past cars before I ever Ubered. To me, that is the only logical place where you'd mount a phone - literally within a hand's distance of where the hand should be in a proper driving position.

I am with you on not liking cases. I'm a naked device person, but I got this case for two reasons - 1.) the iPhone 7 flies out of my hands all the time like it's got a mind of it's own. Never had this problem with any of my phones, Android or iPhone dating back to the original iPhone. 2.) I need a red phone to go along with my red car. I've got everything in the car color coded, including charging cables, cleaning cloths, everything. First thing when people step into the car is they say, "Cool car!"

I do miss that 3.6L engine in my CTS, though. I'd still be driving it if it weren't totaled.

And you do realize that the cockpit of a car is assymetrical, right? 

BTW, I don't consider myself an Uber driver so much as a people Deliverator.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> Hehe. I don't know how many times I've heard, "This is an Uber?" or "That's an Uber?!?" from people. The other day, I delivered two people to a fund raising event into a crowd and when friends of the pax asked if they got a new car, they responded that they took an Uber. To which I heard that exact phrase, "That's an Uber???" The last thing that people think when they see my tricked out red on red Cadillac, is "Uber." Not that there's anything wrong with being an Uber driver.
> 
> Personally, I don't like taking my hands off the wheel. I got that drilled into me at every rally and performance driving school. Besides which, if you look at the pic, I drive a manual.  I got used to my navigation being there in my past cars before I ever Ubered. To me, that is the only logical place where you'd mount a phone - literally within a hand's distance of where the hand should be in a proper driving position.
> 
> ...


3.6L Performance Package 

They make a red iPhone 7









https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-iphone/special-edition-iphone-7


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 3.6L Performance Package
> 
> They make a red iPhone 7


White face. Would clash. Lemme take a pic of how the setup looks during daylight.

2.0T Premium Performance package.  Would have gotten that 3.6L but can't get it in a manual.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

The red and grey cable threaded into the compartment is the AUX cable.
The red cable with the universal adaptor is a universal fast charger.

Damn, gotta go wipe those scuff marks off. 

I'm currently trying to figure out a way to have the car wifi and password information up without me having to tell people or having to print a tacky placard or card or something.

Is that your car in your pic?

Here's my CTS:


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> The red and grey cable threaded into the compartment is the AUX cable.
> The red cable with the universal adaptor is a universal fast charger.
> 
> Damn, gotta go wipe those scuff marks off.
> ...


That's actually a lot of space in the back of an ATX. I had a pax tell me that he drives an ATX and considered it a coupe because there was no backseat to speak of. He wasn't that big of a guy but he probably was the type to push his seat way back and reclined like someone cruising in a low rider.

Seeing your CTS is ruin hurts, you seem to be alright so that's a good thing.

It is but it's a photoshop of the grill that I plastidipped. Silver grill on a silver car was just too much.










I went with a blue theme in mine.










The mood lighting I have was under $20 and super easy to install, it also comes with an App that you change the color to any color on the color wheel, as well as lower the intensity so it's just a mild glow. A little red glow in that car at night might be pretty sick.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8L2GQE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's actually a lot of space in the back of an ATX. I had a pax tell me that he drives an ATX and considered it a coupe because there was no backseat to speak of. He wasn't that big of a guy but he probably was the type to push his seat way back and reclined like someone cruising in a low rider.
> 
> Seeing your CTS is ruin hurts, you seem to be alright so that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


Well, I drive pulled up pretty close to be able to floor the clutch pedal properly because I have short stubby legs.

Your PAX probably was a low riding, terrible driving wannabe. I've had several 6'4" passengers (I asked) who preferred the front for the headroom and two (count em, TWO) Seahawks players back there and had no complaints. The CTS had better back seats and was a better vehicle for passengers but the ATS is a better driver's car.

That said, it is possible to push both seats back until they literally touch the back seats. And the back doors are quite small, but once the PAX are in, they all seem to like it. It's usually only one in the right rear with the seat in front of them pulled all the way to the front anyway.

Any ideas on the wifi?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> Well, I drive pulled up pretty close to be able to floor the clutch pedal properly because I have short stubby legs.
> 
> Your PAX probably was a low riding, terrible driving wannabe. I've had several 6'4" passengers (I asked) who preferred the front for the headroom and two (count em, TWO) Seahawks players back there and had no complaints. The CTS had better back seats and was a better vehicle for passengers but the ATS is a better driver's car.
> 
> ...


If you are inclined to use a Tablet like I do, it can be included in the slide. It may not be as appealing now that inapp tipping is coming, but it's a cool way for pax to control the music with Spotify Connect and you can inform them of other things like Wifi access, bottle of Perrier that you've got on your door pocket....

Otherwise if it's a simple wifi hotspot, you could easily just name it Uber12345

Tell pax that you have free wifi hotspot called Uber and the numbers are the pass. Anyone who isn't a pax that can figure that out fast enough, you'll probably be gone from that location anyways unless you're parked for lunch or something...


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you are inclined to use a Tablet like I do, it can be included in the slide. It may not be as appealing now that inapp tipping is coming, but it's a cool way for pax to control the music with Spotify Connect and you can inform them of other things like Wifi access, bottle of Perrier that you've got on your door pocket....
> 
> Otherwise if it's a simple wifi hotspot, you could easily just name it Uber12345
> 
> Tell pax that you have free wifi hotspot called Uber and the numbers are the pass. Anyone who isn't a pax that can figure that out fast enough, you'll probably be gone from that location anyways unless you're parked for lunch or something...


Pelligrino. And it's for me. Pax don't need water. They're all going to the airport in the mornings or home at night after dinner and a fundraiser. They're not dehydrated.

They can get a phone charge. :-/

The only people who ever ask about water are drunks and people loading drunks into the car on a regular UberX fare when I'm in hybrid mode. **** those guys.


----------



## uber_driver_in_la (Jul 7, 2017)

I do. ProClip.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The ONLY kind that works for me!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The only trouble I've had with a magnet mount is when heat debonded the sticky base from the vinyl dash. It requires sticking it in place and creating a new bond to be good to go.
A magnet mount is a hell of a lot more reliable than a windshield mount. I bet a vent-based mount is optimal if you can find a favorable place for it along the dash.

Scosche Co. has a big variety and seems to have caught Bracketron sleeping in this field: http://www.scosche.com/magic-mount-cell-phone-holder-tablet-mount


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

It is definitely easier to use, but it doesn't hold the phone very well. In bumpy Seattle, my phone falls at least 3-4 times a day. Its really embarasing when that happens during a trip, I end up coming with an excuse, "I'm just testing it, or my new one hasn't arrived yet".


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes. I use and endorse the one from the Scosi company (sp.). A magnetic mount has made life easier than using a suction cup mount.



James-Brazil said:


> It is definitely easier to use, but it doesn't hold the phone very well. In bumpy Seattle, my phone falls at least 3-4 times a day. Its really embarasing when that happens during a trip, I end up coming with an excuse, "I'm just testing it, or my new one hasn't arrived yet".


Haven't seen you around locally. Come hang out in the Seattle forum.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

James-Brazil said:


> It is definitely easier to use, but it doesn't hold the phone very well. In bumpy Seattle, my phone falls at least 3-4 times a day. Its really embarasing when that happens during a trip, I end up coming with an excuse, "I'm just testing it, or my new one hasn't arrived yet".


The strength of the magnets can definitely vary between different models and manufacturers. I drive in Seattle as well and have two phones, one of them large and heavy, and they've never (not once) fallen off the mount.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I heard its not safe.


I've tried different mounts, each with its own pluses and minuses. Mag mounts have the smallest profiles of all holders and work fine unless you have a heavy phone. Also an issue is if use a wallet-type case which adds weight, plus adds thickness (folded open) that reduces the magnet's hold.

I'm using this specific CD-slot holder which so far is the bet I've found. It holds the phone in a visually good location, has an instant release button, and the holding fingers are relatively short (tall fingers make it very hard to swipe across the screen). I've looked at other CD-slot mounts and used another brand, this one is the best I've found.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VMB6TCE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Until recently fly I was pleased with my magnetic mount - then the prongs that held it to my vent loosened 

Now I use the "Steelie." Sold by Nite-Use, this has a magnet you attach to your phone that mates to a ball mount. It holds your phone steady at any angle. Mounts are available that clamp to a cent, suction cup to your glass, or glue to your dash. 

As rock solid as the mount is, you can still easily remove the phone.


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Yes. I use and endorse the one from the Scosi company (sp.). A magnetic mount has made life easier than using a suction cup mount.
> 
> Haven't seen you around locally. Come hang out in the Seattle forum.


Dammit, I bought the one you suggest by Scosi. My phone hasn't fallen yet. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

I use a magnetic mount stuck to the top of my dash, with a small metal circular plate stuck to the back of the phone case of an iPhone 6S. I had my doubts, but it works perfectly. $6.00 on ebay.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been using magnetic mounts for several years - never had an issue. Just moved to a new magnetic mount that supports both phones - works like a charm.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I heard its not safe.


I use CD player magnetic mount that I bought on eBay. Can't find those at retailers in my town. Works perfectly!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I’ve heard from two different drivers that said they had their phones stolen by paxholes because it was so easy to take off the magnet mount since it just comes off without the clamp.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Hugo said:


> I do. Love them. I doubt I'll ever go back to the other kinds.


Me too


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I use a Tp Sticky mount for mine


----------



## Lovebaseball62 (Mar 4, 2018)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I used one with my previous phone, but my new phone is a little heavier (and perhaps the case is a little thicker) so it did not seem as secure. I purchased a new mount that clamps it and I love it. It's very secure and I can put the phone into the holder and connect the power with one hand. The only downside is that it sits a little lower and somewhat obstructs the view of the stereo display.


Which model /brand/etc?


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

I have one that goes in the CD slot. I don't like it for ubering. It blocks the radio display and rear view camera. I use it in my Beetle now. 

I use a mount that connects into the cigarette lighter port with a spider grip on it for ubering.


----------

